# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngë të veriut me tekste

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Kjo kenge u kendua nga kengtaret e njohur te folklorit tone te paster ; Deda, Qela dhe Kovaqi. 


*Djemt e shqipes a pom ndigjoni
Ju therret nana me gjysme zani
Plagt ju nanes mos ia shtoni
Per pajtim duart ti shtrengojm
Katolik dhe mysliman, o jemi vllazen e kem nje nane

Jo gjake marrje pash Zoti vllazen, 
Njani tjetrit ti shkojm ne dasem
Te pushtoj buzqeshja lotit
Se keshtu na jemi me Zotin
Hapni zemrat burrat e dheut
Te mbajm fjalen e Skenderbeut
Porosin e kastriotit
Keshtu I dalim ne zot keti trolli

Sikur qan femija per nane
Ashtu qan Prishtina per Tiran
Qon mesazh edhe Qameria
Unitet o te kete Shqipiera

Leshon kushtrim Shkupi dhe Ulqini
Forca jone eshte veq bashkimi
Jemi bijt e nanes shqipe
O te bashkojm Shqipnin Etnike*

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

Ppo per ate qe merre veshe dhe dine te kupton porosi ma te mire nuk ka.
Te bashkohemi, te dojm dhe respektojm njeri tjetrin, te mos shqiqojm Kisha dhe Xhamia sepse feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Heeeeeeeej
Hajredin Pasha
Oh poj vjen o Radikes
Valla ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es?
Valla ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es?

Heeeeeeej
Valla ku jan oh mor' këto malet e Dibres?
Hajro ku vjen oh mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices?
Oh Hajro ku vjen mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices?

N'fush t'Gjorices oh more ke kala'aja
Haredin Pashen e ka gjet bela'aja
Haredin Pashen e ka gjet belaja

Se belaja Pashen q'e ka gjete
Malet e Dibres more kan lidh Be'se
Malet e Dibres more kan lidh Bese

Heeeeeeeeeeej
Ka ja lidh bes oh por kan lidh oh te tane
Turku Dibren oh mos më ja la'anë
Turku Dibren oh mos më ja lane

Heeeeeeeeeeej
Hajredin Pasha oh mor kry hutaqe
S'lidhet Dibra more me gerbaqe
S'lidhet Dibra more me gerbaqe

Hajredin Pasha ku e ke oh ushtri'hine
Malet e Dibres oh mor'mi kan ngri'hije
Malet e Dibres oh mor'mi kan ngrije

Heeeeeeeeeeej
Malet e Dibres oh kan mbet oh te tanë
Nuk jan pak oh mor' por 12 mijë
Nuk jan pak oh mor' por 12 mijë



Nje nga shume kenget tradicionale te veriut qe me pelqen jashte mase.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Kah po vjen more Çun Mula
prej Kelmenit sot u ula

Prej Kelemenit sot u ula
kam marr vesh se asht zan rruga

asht zan rruga me shumice
prej në Kastrat deri në Kanice

si zog shqipe mal mbi male
e kish fal Zoti ket djale

C'po gjëmon ky mali i Hotit
n'Podgoricë po kërcet topi

po kërcet topi edhe pushka
po na vijnë topat me mushka

nuk jam djal për me u korrit
jam Çun Mula pushkë me qite






Luta Fukaraja

Illyrian rhapsody

Lumne e zotit
na ka borxh nji fukara- je
ne baba Lutës na i ka vdek-e
ne shumë borxh Luta kishte mbet-e
ne llaf po bon me nonën e vet-e
ne mori non e zeza non-e
ne kum shit mallin kum shit xhon-e
ne ni kam borxhin sun kum la-je
ne me çit grune ne at pazar-e
ne jem shqipëtar e më vjen marre
ee mjeri unë kum ra në hall-ee

Oo çysh ka bo ky Luta i gratë
ooo ka marr grune mi për dore
ne na ka dalë në pazar-e
ne çe ke vjen nji kurbetçi
ne sa i lyp kësaj robinke
ne treqind lira i ka thonë
ne çaq borxh baba më ka lone
ne çiti paret ja ka dhon-e
ne dorën e gjathtë Luta i ka marr-e
ne dorën e mojtë Luta i ka dhon-e
as pa pare as pa grua

Ka more grue ka shko ne shpeje
kur ka ardhe vakti te bin me flete
e pyjte grue ja ke none ja ke babe
nuk kom none nuk kome babe ,
vetem kum pas nji noneplake ,
none plaka pas ma ka thone se kom pas nji vlla Shabone,
ne krehun e gjahte e ka nishone.
Jo jon mor vesht moter dhe vllae.

----------


## alibaba

i prmirsim

Gurbetxhiu qysh ka marue
Ka marr grun në shpi ka shkue
kur ka ardhe vakti te bin me flete
ne ja ke none ja ke babe
nuk kom none nuk kome babe ,
vetem kum pas nji naneplake ,
nane plaka pas ma ka thone se kom pas nji vlla Shabane,
ne krehun e gjathte ka pas nishane.
ne e ka ngranë gjoku me dham-e
ne zbuloi krah e kallxoi nishanin
ne jon mor vesht moter dhe vllae.

----------


## Rina_87

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3qNrFSTWnk&eurl
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeej
> Hajredin Pasha
> Oh poj vjen o Radikes
> Valla ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es?
> *Valla* ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es?


Aulona, ketu nuk eshte valla, po vallë

_Vallë-o ku janë-o këto malet e Dibrës?_




> Heeeeeeej
> Valla ku jan oh mor' këto malet e Dibres?
> *Hajro ku vjen* oh mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices?
> Oh Hajro ku vjen mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices?



Edhe kjo strofa duhet të jetë:

Vallë-o ku janë-o mor këto malet e Dibrës?
*Mbajnë-o kuvend-o*  mor në atë fushë të Gjoricës
*O mbajnë-o kuvend-o*  mor në atë fushë t'Gjoricës

Dhe, nuk eshte faji yt se këngët folklorike veriore janë në një gegnishte të "fortë", e vështirë mund të kuptohen, e sidomos kur nuk i takon atij dialekti. Edhe unë ka shumë këngë të folklorit jugor që nuk i kuptoj disa fjalë kur këndohen. Nejse, cikërrimë hesapi.

P.S. Temë shumë e mirë

----------


## flory80

> Dhe, nuk eshte faji yt se këngët folklorike veriore janë në një gegnishte të "fortë", e vështirë mund të kuptohen, e sidomos kur nuk i takon atij dialekti. Edhe unë ka shumë këngë të folklorit jugor që nuk i kuptoj disa fjalë kur këndohen. Nejse, cikërrimë hesapi.
> 
> P.S. Temë shumë e mirë


"Rina_87" Më vjen mirë që ke marë mundimin ti korigjosh, sepse Aulona është nga Labëria dhe ndoshta e ka pak të vështirë ti transkiptoj disa fjalë, por qëllimi është i mirë dhe ideja është e shkëlyer.
Unë ju përshëndes të dyjave, si Aulonës që e hapi këtë temë, dhe ty që jep kontributin tënd për ta bërë sa më të plotë.
Këto janë pasuria jonë e vetme, të parët nuk na trashëguan ndonjë pasuri apo ndonjë thesar, na lanë kulturën dhe folklorin tonë të mbrekullueshëm. Në qoftë se arrijmë tia transmetojmë brezit pasardhës ja kemi arritur qëllimit.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Aulona, ketu nuk eshte valla, po vallë
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Temë shumë e mirë


Flm Rina, edhe do u lutemi te gjitheve, sidomos nga zona e veriore e Shqiperise si dhe e trevave te tjera veriore te sjellin kenge me video dhe tekste qe ti mbledhim dhe ti mesojme, sepse vertet jane nje thesar per ne.

Edhe e di, se kur i shkruaj keto nganjehere duhet ti degjoj shume here, por mundohem.. :buzeqeshje: 





Kanga titullohet "Prite prite Skenderbeun" nga i madhe Ilir Shaqiri.

Naim Frasheri

Kruje,o qytet i bekuar
prite,prite Skenderbene!
Po vjen si pellumb i shkruar
te shpetoje memedhene.

Shqipetaret ti shpetoje
nga zgjedhe e keqe e Turqise
edhe ty te te nderoje
qe je kreu i Shqiperise.

Ka pas trima shqipetare
qe s'u trembet syri kurre!
Ne zemer te tij ka zjarr
eshte i urte,trim e burre!

Mireseerdhe o vere
qe na solle miresine
edhe per shume vjet te tjere
e zbukurofsh Shqiperine!

Ti moj vashez e Shqiperise
qe me rri duke mejtuar
pa hiq rrobat e zise
ka ardh dit'e uruar!

Zbardhi fusha,ndriti mali,
nga armet e trimerise!
Hingellin e s'mbahet kali
qe sjell mbretne e Shqiperise.

----------


## ardis

ju lumte aulona per kete teme,

----------


## Rina_87

*Lahuta*

Lahute ti sa e mocme je
Ne gjak te ilirve ti ke le
Mbi tel tan' shume gishta rane
Nfaqen tan'e shume lote u pane
Bashke me ty o lahute krenohem
Eu kur bien ti malet bashkohen
Bora nbjeshke shkrihet ngadale
Gurrat derdhin uje vale-vale
Per kte toke, kto bjeshke, kta gure
  sprajte kurre
Brezi pas brezi i ke ngrit burrit
Nate Vranine, ne Kulle t'Gurit
Krajl Nikolla pat thane dikur,
Vete malesine smuj ta shtroje kurre
Per pa e vra ate lahutar 
Se ne kenge trimat po mi ngjall
Nkuvend malet po mi ule
Eu po lahutarin se vrava kurre

----------


## Rina_87

O çke lahute pse je palue
A thue ske kurrkend me knue
Nuk po te tham per me u lavdue
As teper mor me u krenue
Por po te tham me thane te verteten
se shqiptaret po japin jeten
Tue mbrojt gjuhen dhe trojet e veta
mos me i thane ma shkaut tungjatjeta
Ti shume moti lahute ke thane
Se ku len dielli, e praron hana
Si shqiptaret trima nuk gjan
Keshtu po i rrit more trolli jone
Pra, lahute ti thueja kanges
Per me i dhane more zemer nanes
Me i dhane zemer shqiptarise
Me ruejt diten more te lirise
Thueja kanges per ata trima
Që kukamë kanë çue nër shkina
Që kukamë i çuen Serbisë
Tuj marr hak per bije tshqiptarise
Une me emen o spo i permeni
Se e di une,  e din krejt veni
Si luftuen djemte e Dushkajes, 
te Dukagjinit, krejt Kosoves
Pra nje gja shume mire e di
se per pushke e trimni
Si i ka djemte Dukagjini 
Nuk i gjan as ti shef syni.

----------


## Rina_87

*Lahuta*

Heu ku je lahutë shqiptare
Me vargmalet moshatare
Zanin fort e paske rue
Qysh prej Gjeto Bashë Mujit

Eu si ushtima kur del prej dheut
Si prej gojës së Skenderbeut
Kapërcen shekuj me radhë
Në malet tona gjallë se  gjallë

Kush ka thanë se ke mbarua
Kush ka thanë se je harrua
ke jetue e prapë jeton
ke ushtue e prapë ushton

Eu te oxhaku në dorë të malësorve
te bajraku në ballë të dasmorëve
Kurrë nuk plakesh kujt si falesh
O lahutë  jehonë prej malesh

O lahutë ti je e jona
Djepi yt te malet tona
Ti je pena e kangës së rrallë
Historia jonë e gjallë

Eu mal për mal shkon tuj shkëlqye 
Roje shqipja të rrin mbi krye
O lahutë o shpirti i malit, knofsh gjithmonë, 
Brez pas brezit, djalë pas djalit.



P.S. Me siguri ne tekste ka ndonje gabim, ama shume veshtire ta kuptosh tere kengen. Edhe kjo video nuk eshte shume e mire, po nejse tash, se nuk gjeta me te mire. Me interesant eshte permbajtja e tekstit per instrumentin _homerian_.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Rina ke bere nje pune shume te mire, flm perzemersisht.

Balladat veriore te kenduara me lahute jane po aq te lashta sa dhe vete populli yne, e ashtu e kane cuar historine brez pas brezi... :buzeqeshje: 





Heeeeeej

Dill e han shndrit ket dhe
Nan Kosoven, o, ku kam le
Ku e rrita spari shtatin
Ne kto troje derdha gjakun
Pina uj te ksaj toke
Bashk me lot eee nanes loookeee

OOOooOo

Nana loke, OOO nana loke me perkuni
Mi kendoj, more, do kang gjumi
Biri im pac uraten
Ma la pran pushken dhe shpaten
Mi pergdheli faqe dur
Ma mloj koken, o, me flamur
Me shqiponjen dykrenare
Me vnoj ngjum nona shqiptare
Si mos vdes bir per ket dhe
Sot ke vdek, skiii ma me leeeee

Ooooh

Rrita shtatin kull prej guri
Sy e drit mi dha flamuri
Se si vihej te lirija
Tgjitha rrugt mi msoj frangjija
Se qysh duhej derdhun gjak
Kshtu me msoj baaabgjyshi plaaaaak

Ooooh

Biri im mos tdhimet jeta
Per kto troje, per kto shkrepa
Kqyrum bir tha nrrudha tballit
Ki me i msu tgjitha rrugt e malit
Amanet na i paska than
Amanet plisin e bardh
Kush tenton me tshkel me kaaaaaaam...
OhoOOOoo MOS TPAC PUSHK OR-ooo
EEeu haje me dham a-njo-heee

----------


## _AuLoNa_

ose Verizionin e Altin Sulku




Po i bien era mor rete e zeza
Vijne o prej malit mor breza breza
Na ka shkelo hasmi ke dera
Dridhen malet o jo nuk tunden kullat
lokt burrnisë po maten burrat
Se lëshojn pllamën pa ndrrue ksulat!
Shlon Korabi gur e grepa,
Po i knon Drini kangët e veta,
Kanë hip shqipet nëpër greshta, o neper greshta
Ka dalë, hasëm, se ktu ka burra,
Na knojn pushkët nëpër kulla
Ta shtrojm vendin o pllamb e plumba
O pllamb me luma
Miku shpise more la o konakun,
Dhandri i ri o kapi bajrakun
Nusja e re o hoqi dullakun
Plaka ne voter ore e thej furken
Fmija i djepit more kerkon pushken
Grate o nllogore more pjekin buken
Dilni, trimat e mejdanit,
Hiqni sumdhrate e camajdanit,
Me mbush hutën e dibranit! e dibranit!
Me gjoks flakën tja shuejmë topit,
Jemi gjaku i Kastriotit,
Le e rrit në kull t'barotit.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Oj lulije lum kunata ku naj rrite flok e gjata
Ku naj rrite flokt e gjata
un i rrita ner ni dardheee
me shqiponja ball per ball ee
me shqiponja ball per ball ee

(kajde me sul dhe tupan)
Do ta kallim dushkun ta qojna perpjet ee
Do ta kallim dushkun ta qojna perpjet ee
Oj me martu vllaun sa koka shyret e
Oj me martu vllaun sa koka shyret e

Do ta kallim dushkun ta qojna hava ee
Do ta kallim dushkun ta qojna hava ee
Oj me marr kunat sa koka sevda ee
Oj me marr kunat sa koka sevda ee

----------


## Zëu_s

Qellimi i hapjes se kesaj teme eshte qe te bejme ketu sebashku nje permbledhje te kengeve te vjetra nga thesari i popullit tone te moqem. Pra te postojme ketu vetem kenget me tekst, dhe nese e keni te nevojshme, ndonje koment te shkurte nga ju ne Post Scriptum. 

Jan te padeshiruara diskutimet e kota si ne temat e tjera te ketije lloji.


Ju falem nderit

----------


## Zëu_s

Une po filloj i pari me kete kenge:





*Zo ku krisi pushka prame*

O Zo ku krisi pushka prame
Q'atje poshte ner katun
Than se e vrane Halitin prame
E kaj nane kaje
Than se e vrane Halitin pram
E kaje mori nane kaje

O amanet more po jau la
mos me qele tjeter dugaje
mos me mate me terezi
se nuk kish more gja ma zi
e kaje nane kaje
se nuk kish more gja ma zi
e kaje mori e zeza nane

O amanet o more babe
zi o per mue sa do t'majsh
sa do t'majsh zi per mu
dogri bir o me t'kallxu
sa t'kam ymer per me rrnu
une ty s'kam me t'harru
e kaje nane kaje
une ty s'kam me t'harru
e kaje mori e zeza nane

O amanet o more vlla
zi o per mue sa do t'majsh
sa do t'majsh zi o per mu
dogri vlla me t'kallxu
sa t'kam ymer o per me rrnu
njanin krah ma ke thumu
e kaje nane kaje
njanin krah ma ke thumu
e kaje mori e zeza nane

O amanet e zeza moter
zi o per mu o sa do t'majsh
sa do t'majsh zi per mu
dogri vlla me t'kallxu
oh mor vlla o vlla i ri
n'fis te huje s'po u maka zi
e kaje nane kaje
n'fis te huje s'po u maka zi
e kaj mori nane kaje

O amanet o mori oj gru
sa do t'majsh zi o per mu
dogri njeri o me t'kallxu
sa t'nise vera me u diftu
ti shoh lulat tuj lulu
t'ngoj bylbylat n'mal tuj knu
e t'mar knatat t'shkoj ne kru
me niher kam me u martu
edhe ty kam me t'harru
e kaje nane kaje
edhe ty kam me t'harru
e kaje mori e zeza nane

O amanet e zeza nane
zi o per mue sa do t'majsh
sa do t'majsh zi per mu
dogri lokja me t'kallxu
sa t'kam ymer per me rrnu
une ty s'kam me t'harru
sa t'nise vera me u diftu
ti shoh lulat tuj lulu
t'ngoj bylbylat n'mal tuj knu
ti shoh shokt ne pune tuj shku
e t'mar udhen n'mal me shku
neper mal kam me kerku
e ngoj qyqen o tuj knu
e me gjete ni cung te zi
me ja qite plis e shami
o me dale me kshyre karrshi
eh me dal me u ungj ni stan
nashta ma hjek mallin tan
e kaje nane kaje
nashta ma hjek mallin tan
e kaje mori e zeza nane.

----------


## BEHARI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCam3KQ-5Kw

nalt ne plav edhe ne  guci
kuven bajn bjeshka me vrri
ish nje burr legjendar
si kreshnik mbi kal te bardhe
Ali pasha i shqiptarise 
rrit nder malet e Gucise

----------


## Rina_87

*Thrret Prizreni mori Shkodër*

Thrret Prizreni mori Shkodër
Hajde t'rrimë se të kam motër
merre Durrësin dhe Tiranën
se na kështu e gzojna nanën

Unë thrras Pejë edhe Gjakovë
 Drenicë, LLap edhe Rugovë
Vjen Deçani, Mitrovica
Kaçaniku e Kamenica

Vjen Gjilani e Prishtina
Ferizaji edhe Klina
Nkëtë kala sbashku të rrina

Kur të vini, ou kur të vini mos harroni
edhe Krujën këtu të ma ftoni
Çoni lajm në Gjirokastër
Tepelenë e Mallakastër

Has, Mirditë, Kukësin me thirrë
thirre Korçën me rrethinë
thrras Tetovën e  Gostivarin
thrras Ulqinin e Tivarin

Bujanovcin, vjen Presheva
Suhareka e Malisheva
Tanë Gollaku e Podujeva

Kam thirr Plavë, kam thirr Guci
Hot e Grudë edhe Malësi
Kam thirrë Dibrën, Ohrin, Strugën
merre Lezhën edhe Pukën

Vjen Çamëria, vjen Janina
lum na lum s'bashku do t'rrina
Manastiri ka çue fjalë
gjithsesi unë kam me ardhë

Gjithsesi unë kam me ardhë
se për Korçë malli m'ka marr
por ni besë m'ka thane e ki
herëdokur te ju do t'vij

Kur të vini dore për dore 
mos harroni tshkoni n'Vlorë
çonia Vlorës një porosi
një flamur le ta mban në gji

Të gjithë vllazën edhe motra
eni ktu po na thërret votra
një kurorë bashkë ta qëndisim
nje flamur pa yll ta ngrisim

Le te dëgjojë sot bota mbarë
kështu rrinë bashkë o populli shqiptarë

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Pershendetje Rina, si ke qene ti?  :buzeqeshje: 





Oso kuka paska ndí:
Paska ndí,po,e kênka idhnue:
M' sylah doren paska çue:
Me qitë m' Pashen ká mendue.
Por i urti kurr nuk ngutet,
Prej burrnís e jo prej tutet,
Prandaj Osja ndali doren,
E as m' e xjerrë s' e xuer mizoren,
N' fletë t' sylahit çatallue;
Veç pá folë s' mujt me u durue:
Avdì Pashë, tha, mâ kadalë!
Mos e thuaj dý herë at fjalë,
Se, per Dî'n e per Imâ'n,
T'bâj qi t' kjajë e zeza nânë!
T' bâj qi t'kjajë pa <>tý nâna;
Pse n' Shqypní ká djelm si Zâna,
Qi per Mbret e troje t' veta
Nuk u dhimet gjâja as jeta:
E kû i lypë besa e burrnija,
Kû i lypë Mbreti e i lypë Shqypnija,
Kta mâ t' parët jânë n' fushë t' mejdanit,
Kta mâ të rrebët janë n'ballë t'dushmanit:
Janë çelik per tef t' taganit.
Marre vedit kurr s' i lâmë!
Pá ksulë m' krye pa opingë në kâmbë,
Na per Mbret e per Atdhé
Per kanû, per besë e Fé,
S' druem me rá nder pré të thyeshme,
S' druem me msý kalát e rrmyeshme:
E kahdo qi t' bjerë Shqyptari,
Shkon rrufeja tue e ndezë zhari,
Pushkë e besë pse na la i Pari.
E ti tash vjen ktû e na thue:
Se n' Shqypni nji djalë drangue,
Qi per mbret e troje t' veta
Nuk i dhimbet gjâja as jeta,
Fort kerkova e s' mund e gjeta...
Por s'ké faj; pse zâni i zí
Aj ká dalë, po, per Shqypní,
qysh se erdh Pasha turçelí,
Qse edhè t ' hujve sod Shqyptari
Qiri m' kambë do t' rrijë qyqari,
Si punue né s, na ká i Pari...
Por po i lâm tash na kto fjalë.
Në Vraninë, qe , un jam tue t' dalë,
Cubat Knjazit me t'i a ndalë.
Veç t'i lypi un dyzet vetë,
Dyzet vetë, po, djelm të letë,
Qi të desin kû t' zatesin:
Si mund t'léjn veç e n'Shqypn';
E po t' ap besen e Zotit,
Se, pa u djegë un n' flakë t' barotit,
S' ká me u lshue per t' gjallë Vranina.
Avdì Pasha kênka çue,
Osos doren ká shterngue:
Aferim, bre,ti Oso Kuka!
Se tý t' thotë fjala edhè duka
Qi ké lé nji sokol malit.
Zgidh kû t' jetë, po, pika e djalit,
Edhè del ti n' at rranxë boke:
N' at Vraninë, kû t'zezat loke,
Qi kan mlue, ehu! djelmt e rí,
Qi kan kthy rejat n' gjiní,
Janë tuj t' pritë si drita diellin.
Foli Pasha. Buzës s' Cukalit,
N'krye t'javës, dielli kur u çue,
Per me shndritë mbí kobe të shekullit,
Kû e perbuzne shuen e drejta,
Qafës s'Kalás, qe, çeta e Osos
Po mêrr rrugen kah Vranina.
Çetë e vogel, por kreshnike:
Dyzet vetë mâ s' janë me t' njehun:
Djelm te zgiedhun n'mal e n' vrrî,
Jo per dukë e per pashí,
Por per zêmer e trimní:
Oso kuka na u ká prî.
Oso Kuka, 'i rrfé prej qiellit,
Shoq nuk ká kah vrân e kthiellet.
A she' i herë, ka' i bje sokakut,
Se ç' m'i bâjn t' gjith tungjatjeta!
Se ç' permnershem xheverdarja
M' i flakon mbí sup të krahit,
Si ajo rrfeja n' natë thellimit!
N' fletë t' sylahit--- folé bollash
Çatallue i ká dý kuburet:
T' mnershemet motra t' t'idhtë taganit,
Qi ndermjet u rri kercnue.
Veshë e mbathë e n'armë shtrengue,
Shtatin div, e sý' n si zhgjeta,
Oso Kuka n' jelek arit,
Pash e m' pash po i bjen pazarit.
Njitë mbas tij vjen shpata e dekës,
Soko Tona i Gurit t' Lekës;
Soko Tona, si Valbona,
Larg permendë m' kto male t' ona,
Si per bukë n' shpí t' tij të ngranme,
Si per pushkë e besë të dhanme.
Thonë se i ká nja trí nishane,
Trí nishane, me fermane
Per sherbim qi i baka Mbretit
Ktej e andej valen e detit.
Mbrapa i shkonin qa' i biri i t' mirit,
Taro Pllumi i Jegumirit.
Mandej vînë dý rê mizore,
Dy djelmoça prej Zagore:
Kaçel Doda e Kerrni Gila:
Rritun mocë si karajfila.
Ehu! bre Oso, Oso-rrfeja,
Ç' kan me t'namë dý vasha t' reja:
Ç' kan me t' nam dý bija nane
N' ato mrize e n' ato stane,
Kúr, kercunat, kan me ndí,
Se ke zgiedhe dy dhandrra t' ri,
Me i perpjekë me Mal të Zí.
Po a thue e njef njat kime-zí,
Qi e ká ballin si siní,
Qi e ká sýnin si duhí,
Qi i ká shpatllat si nji arí?
Aj âsht Çoku i Mar Kolë Dinit
Prej Kabashit t' Dukagjinit:
Trim i çartun, trim si Zânë,
I pá tatë edhè i pá nânë,
Dy gur njitë, thonë, s' i ká lânë.
Per mbas ktij vjen çeta tjeter,
Do mâ t' rí, do prap mâ t' vjeter,
Por t' gjith mocë me trimëní:
Me trimní e me bujarí:
Veç, per dukë e per pashí
Dán mâ n' shâj njaj Jup Qehaja,
Galo Keqi e Sinanaja,
Vuksan Gjeli e Met Zeneli;
E nder t'gjith-- porsì hýll drite,
Preng Markola prej Mirdite:
Lypë per pushkë ky e per pleqní
Q' mêrr prej Shkodre e n'Peshkopí.
Veshë e mbathë e m' armë shtrengue:
Thue se krushq po duen me shkue:
Nja mbas nja'i po i bien Pazarit,
Si ajo rê qi prej Tivarit
Njitet zí terthoreve t'ona,
Per me shkrepe ndokahe t, e vona:
Edhè kapen m' at breg Buene,
Kû n' nji lunder u rreshtuene.
Vend n' at lunder t' gjith kur zune,
Rrqase âsht lundra e veli u nde,
Edhe nise âsht porsi rê,
Tuj çá valen nper Liqê:
Tuj çá valen kah Vranina,
Ku po bate nam Çetina.

----------

